# Just finished watching 91 Days



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 17, 2018)

91 Days was absolutely amazing, and I watched it too late lol. It came out like 2 years ago, but I still enjoyed it today. If you're wonder its about a man named Angelo whose family was murdered in front of him when he was a young boy by the treacherous hands of a terrible mafia organization run by the Vanetti family. 7 years later, he gets a random letter in the mail with Three of the 4 people who killed his family on that faithful night, and now must try to find a way to interject himself into the Vanetti family mafia in order to complete his hitlist. With the help of his best friend Corteo, an illegal alcohol distrubutor trying to earn a living, Angelo uses his cunning skills to take down the Vanetti Mafia from the inside out. 

The anime was fucking good, and I watched the dub. At first, the campy 1920's gangster accents seemed off to me, but now I can't hear Angelo as anyone other than Austin Tindle. Like the dub was really good in my opinion and I think all of the actors did a wonderful job. Angelo's was my favorite among the characters, and thats saying something mainly because nowadays i find myself not really liking the main character the most in an anime. But Angelo is just a very likable and interesting character, I can honestly say that I enjoyed evermy minute he was on screen. If you're looking for campy 1920s era anime with a bit more edge and drama than 91 Days is perfect for you.

It has only one season, I tried to look for info on a second season but to no avail. It looks as if the series really will end with just season 1 and nothing else. The subbed version however has a special 13th episode that I haven't watched yet, nor have I heard anything about. I wish the dub team had done that as well, but it came out well after the show had ended. If you want someone who isn't into anime to get into anime fast, than this is a perfect starter for those who are really into the Godfather trilogy. 

I don't really watch anime like most other avid fans, just every once in awhile, so this was a welcome surprise to binge on.


----------

